# Tumbler advice



## zzoldtown (Jul 14, 2022)

I need some help on how to make my canister and what compounds i should use,any help would be great.


----------



## Digger 57 (Jul 14, 2022)

zzoldtown said:


> I need some help on how to make my canister and what compounds i


----------



## Digger 57 (Jul 14, 2022)

Google the jar doctor.  He has every thing you need .plus directions


----------

